# Pimp my PC: Neue Premium-Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Pimp my PC: Neue Premium-Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware vorbestellen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Pimp my PC: Neue Premium-Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware vorbestellen


----------



## Aveonik (27. April 2010)

Sehr interessant  Ich hoffe das wirds auch in Österreich in der normalen Trafik zum kaufen geben? Wäre schade drum wenn nicht.


----------



## coolbigandy (27. April 2010)

Man nennt Sie auch Tim Taylor des PC-Bereichs?

Nein aber Al Borland, will ja nicht dass mein PC in flammen aufgeht


----------



## dontkn0wme (27. April 2010)

Ja das sieht seeeeehr gut aus!

kann man die dann in Österreich auch kaufen? Wenn nein kann man sie bestellen?


----------



## Manny G. (27. April 2010)

Must Have!


----------



## Dartwurst (27. April 2010)

Timbo ist gegen mich ein Schraubergott Hoffentlich bringt diese Ausgabe mich weiter.


----------



## ile (27. April 2010)

Hört sich sehr interessant an, vor allem weil endlich mal was über Staubschutz drankommt, bestellen werde ich das Heft trotzdem nicht - ich hab's schließlich abonniert


----------



## Grav3 (27. April 2010)

Geile Nachrichten.... 
Und ich wollte schon nachfragen, wann es wieder Grafikkartentunnel geben wird... 
Hatte letztens eine alte Ausgabe in der Hand und wollte das mal auf einer neueren HW haben ... DANKE


----------



## Bääängel (27. April 2010)

@Grav3
Geht das das nächste mal auch mit weniger Smileys?! 

@Topic
Haben, haben, haben. 
Sehr schön.
Habe bis jetzt immer mir die DVD plus geholt. Wie ist das jetzt bei der. Sind dort auch die Themen, die in der DVD plus sind?


----------



## jobo (27. April 2010)

Au,ja! 
Die kaufe ich mir. Da ich ein abo habe bekomme ich die sehr günstig. 
Cool, dass auch henner Schröder zu hören sein wird!


----------



## xeonsys (27. April 2010)

wo bleibt das cover der dvd ausgabe?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. April 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Sind dort auch die Themen, die in der DVD plus sind?



Ja, es handelt sich um die DVD Plus plus Premium-Inhalte (32 Seiten extra, zweiter Datenträger, 4 Entkoppler).

Marco


----------



## bofri (27. April 2010)

würde die Aussgabe, wenn ich sie jetzt bestelle, auch wie beim Abo vor dem eigentlichen Erscheinungstermin bei mir ankommen?
mfg bofri


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. April 2010)

bofri schrieb:


> würde die Aussgabe, wenn ich sie jetzt bestelle, auch wie beim Abo vor dem eigentlichen Erscheinungstermin bei mir ankommen?
> mfg bofri



Laut unserer Service-Abteilung kommt die Ausgabe nicht vier Tage früher. Wahrscheinlich kurz vor oder erst zum EVT.

Marco


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. April 2010)

Ist bestimmt eine schöne Premium ausgabe da werde ich mir wohl die hollen gehen. Da sind mal Artikel drin die mich interessieren.


----------



## jobo (28. April 2010)

So, die Ausgabe ist bestellt! 

Aber wisst ihr was ihr unbedingt beilegen müsst?
Ein Sabberlätzschen und ein Wischtuch! Biss die neue PCGH im Briefkasten ist habe ich bestimmt hier alles vollgesabert!            *sabber* 

Nein, bloß nicht an PCGh denken. Bloß nicht an PCGH denken! 

Oh,nein ich kann nicht anderst, ich kann es nicht kontrollieren, ich muss immer an PCGH denken... 

Also das mit dem Sabberläzschen solltet ihr euch echt überlegen, dowas kann ich gebrauchenm besonderst dann wenn ich das ganze Heft schon gelesen habe und wochenlang auf die neue Ausgabe warten muss! 

Ich haltet es nicht mehr lange ohne neue PCGH aus, hoffentlich ist die Neue Ausgabe bals da! 

LG 
Joschka


----------



## Spaghettischneider (30. April 2010)

Wow!  Endlich wieder Videos mit Henner Schröder! Das ist so gut wie gekauft! Und natürlich werde ich alles nachbauen - wie es sich für einen echten Nerd gehört


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Mai 2010)

Das wird wohl meine erste Premium Ausgabe. Der Artikel über Lüftersteuerungen interessiert mich besonders.


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Mai 2010)

Ich werde mir die Premium Ausgabe mal kaufen. Die Artikel höhren sich nicht schlecht an. War grade am HBF Düsseldorf und die hatten die neue Ausgabe noch nicht da. Dann holle ich die halt morgen früh.


----------



## Gamersware (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pimp my PC: ...Lüftersteuerung (Potenziometer & Schalter)*

*Alle Themen im Überblick:*
...
• Lüftersteuerung (*Potenziometer* & Schalter) 
...

WTF?! echter Freudscher Versprecher, oder wie....
Wasserkühlung mit Viagra


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pimp my PC: ...Lüftersteuerung (Potenziometer & Schalter)*



Gamersware schrieb:


> *Alle Themen im Überblick:*
> ...
> • Lüftersteuerung (*Potenziometer* & Schalter)
> ...
> ...



Leider nicht, aktuelle Duden-Empfehlung für die Schreibweise. Kannst ja mal mit unserer Textchefin diskutieren.

Marco


----------



## cesimbra (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pimp my PC: ...Lüftersteuerung (Potenziometer & Schalter)*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Leider nicht, aktuelle Duden-Empfehlung für die Schreibweise. Kannst ja mal mit unserer Textchefin diskutieren.
> 
> Marco



Pfffft. Das würde ich besser gleich mit dem Textchef des Duden klären, und zwar vor dem KRIEGSGERICHT! Jawollja! Ist doch nicht mehr wahr!

cu
Thomas


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Mai 2010)

Da siehst du mal, mit was wir uns täglich so rumschlagen müssen


----------



## jobo (7. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

hat jemand der die Premium vorbestellt hat diese schon erhalten? 
Ich habe sie vorbestellt und finde es ärgerlich dass ich die Premium noch nicht habe, wenn sie schon 2 Tage im Handel ist.


----------



## puuuuur (7. Mai 2010)

hi, 
ich hab sie auch noch nicht bekommen


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab sie auch noch nicht bekommen 
habe die bestellbestätigung per Mail bekommen. 
Aber noch nichts hier.
Bin ich da jetzt noch der einzige der die Net bekommen hat? 

Gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## exa (16. Mai 2010)

bist nicht der einzige, in einem anderen Thread sind glaube ich auch noch zwei, und ich warte auch noch...


----------



## Chrno (17. Mai 2010)

Ich warte auch noch. Laut E-Mail vom Abo-Service warten die auf die Nachbestellung...
Dabei liegen im Real usw. die Hefte in Mengen rum.


----------



## abo@computec.de (17. Mai 2010)

@ jobo
@ puuuuur
@ Th3 GhOst
@ exa
@ Chrno

Der Versand lief wie geplant und regulär raus. Derzeit ist auch noch ausreichend Lagermenge verfügbar - d.h. in eurem Falle wäre es gut, wenn wir kurz per Mail Ihre Bestelldaten (am Besten die Bestellbestätigungsmail) weitergeleitet bekommen könnten.
Bitte an diese beiden Mailadressen schicken: computec@dpv.de und abo@computec.de
Bitte im Betreff verwenden: "Wo bleibt meine Lieferung"

Wir werden dann gezielt nachforschen können, wo die Lieferung steckt.

Gruß
Abo-Betreuung


----------



## jobo (17. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
erstmal finde ich es super dass sich die Abo-Betreuung selbst hier meldet. 

Leider finde ich die Bestellbestätigung nicht mehr: 
Ich könnte mich selbst zereißen, wie konnte ich nur so dumm sein?! 
Ich suche nochmal nach der Mail. 
Sorry, kann ma da jetzt drotzdem was machen? 
Tut mir echt leid, sorry.


----------



## Chrno (17. Mai 2010)

So, Mail ist raus.


----------



## jobo (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habe das Heft! 
Kostrenlos, danke! 
Ich sehr dass der Abo-servise versucht die Wogen zu klätten!Gut.


----------



## Chrno (25. Mai 2010)

Meine ist auch da, aber nicht kostenlos.


----------



## exa (25. Mai 2010)

dito, meine ist auch kostenpflichtig ins Haus geflattert...


----------



## Chrno (26. Mai 2010)

Evtl. liegt es ja daran, dass ich keine Abo mehr habe. War ja die letzte Ausgabe.


----------



## jobo (26. Mai 2010)

Unfair! 
K.p. warum mache blechen müssen und manche nicht. Kann wirklich am Abo liegen, ich habe eines.  
Vielleicht auch weil ich so einen Aufruhr gemacht habe.


----------



## exa (26. Mai 2010)

habe auch abo, daran liegts wohl nicht...


----------

